# Trailer height for almost 17.2h TB?



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

What height would work best for a horse who's almost 17.2 (he's right in between 17.1 and 17.2)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I would look for a 7'6" tall. They are pretty common. Mine is 7' tall. My 16.2 horse fits in there fine, but I would not be comfy with that height if he were a full hand taller.


----------

